
DoorDash (YC S13) and  Cruise (YC W14) to Deliver Food via Self-Driving Cars - jakarta
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/03/doordash-and-gms-cruise-team-up-to-pilot-food-delivery-via-self-driving-cars/
======
ec109685
Hmm, food delivery seems like the last thing that needs to autonomous driving
given there needs to be someone to pick up the food and to deliver it the last
few feet to the waiting customer.

~~~
smt88
People will meet the vehicle outside if it saves them money.

~~~
ec109685
In the very long term. You’re going to be rifling through bags looking for
your order.

~~~
smt88
Or... perhaps you'll just be presented with a bunch of lockers, and only the
locker with your order in it will open.

This sounds like a problem that can be solved immediately, and when 20% + ~$5
is currently going to delivery fees for these orders, it's going to be easy to
get people to go to some extra trouble.

For its first year of existence, Uber Eats in my city didn't require drivers
to go to the door of the user, so it's something that already happened
millions of times without anyone trying to force it.

~~~
ec109685
The Uber drivers had to go pick up the food.

The news here is that the safety drivers are also going to cart around food
while monitoring the autonomous vehicle’s systems.

